# Sugarbush 4/14 and 78 degrees.



## Tin (Apr 16, 2014)

We spent Sunday at Smuggs in the trees (there was still a lot to play in) since MRG got rained out. Monday was completely different, skiing in shorts and t-shirts getting sunburned. Online and when we got there showed Heavens Gate as open but of course it was on "wind hold" and never opened. Ended up lapping Steins most of the day which is now my new favorite spring bump run. That thing puts Superstar to shame. Organgrinder had some scattered bumps and lips to play on by the end of the day. We were able to make one last tree run above and then into Egan's Woods. $329 for a 20s pass next year so I will be jumping on that. I think there is a limit on how many Warren Miller movie tickets they let you use.

 

Some big bumps...


Stein's


Some lines Savemeasammy aka Ponytail Express would love.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 16, 2014)

Hopefully Steins will look that good the next time I go to Sugarbush!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Apr 16, 2014)

LOL

Btw...Ponytail Express is what Erika and I now refer to you as.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 16, 2014)

Tin said:


> LOL
> 
> Btw...Ponytail Express is what Erika and I now refer to you as.



You guys are swell...!
In that case, after reading your MRG trip report, I hereby dub thee "Ralph"!  uke:


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 16, 2014)

I was at Sugarbush Sun. The mountain still had plenty of snow (as I'm sure you know). Didn't start skiing until about 11am after the rain ended. Really appreciated them being open till 5pm. To bad Heavens Gate wasn't open for you because both Ripcord & Upper Organgrinder had lots of snow & well formed bumps. Didn't hit Paradise as I could see a few bare spots from the lift & said to myself why bother. After a shaky start to the morning (rain) it turned out to be a beautiful day. Had the mountain to myself since the early rain scared most away I guess.

I agree that Steins blows Superstar away.


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 16, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> I was at Sugarbush Sun. The mountain still had plenty of snow (as I'm sure you know). Didn't start skiing until about 11am after the rain ended. Really appreciated them being open till 5pm. To bad Heavens Gate wasn't open for you because both Ripcord & Upper Organgrinder had lots of snow & well formed bumps. Didn't hit Paradise as I could see a few bare spots from the lift & said to myself why bother. After a shaky start to the morning (rain) it turned out to be a beautiful day. Had the mountain to myself since the early rain scared most away I guess.
> 
> I agree that Steins blows Superstar away.



This is a downright lie, because I drove by Middlebury Snow Bowl & they were closed for the season ;-) 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 16, 2014)

Stein's is steeper overall than Superstar by my memory.  Sure the last pitch of Superstar is steep, but Stein's has a consistent fall line.  The first time down it can be unnerving because it is so steep.  

In spring it is fun.  In the midwinter it can be interesting...as it was in March 2008 when I skied it for an AZ Day with Andy Zee (RIP), Snowmonster, and BeanoNYC and it was SHEAR ice in places.  That was, um, interesting:


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 16, 2014)

Stein's can be terrifying mid winter


----------



## dlague (Apr 16, 2014)

My wife and I skied Stiens on the last day of the season last year and it did not seem steeper than Superstar.  I skied Superstar two weeks later on May 17th and the bumps on Superstar were bigger and tighter! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 16, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Stein's can be terrifying mid winter



Lol On my first trip ever to Sugarbush my first run was down a bulletproof bumped up Stein's way and then followed that up with a just as bulletproof Castle rock. Hit some groomers after that.... that day aside I really like Steins way and think it has great pitch. Great spring bump run. Glad the two of you had a great day there. As for the Savesamny nickname... I think that might stick lol

Glad you and Erica had a blast


----------



## dlague (Apr 16, 2014)

From the Sugarbush snow report:

While most of our natural snow trails have closed, base depths on snowmaking routes are still deep and Stein's should stay until May.  

I look forward to returning on their last day!



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 16, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> This is a downright lie, because I drove by Middlebury Snow Bowl & they were closed for the season ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



Nah, I took Brandon Gap.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 17, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Stein's can be terrifying mid winter



I'm sure it was terrifying today as well

Any trail can be terrifying with the right conditions.

Steins has a nice consistent pitch. 

No one said it's the steepest.

Under the right conditions it's delightful.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 17, 2014)

dlague said:


> My wife and I skied Stiens on the last day of the season last year and it did not seem steeper than Superstar.  I skied Superstar two weeks later on May 17th and the bumps on Superstar were bigger and tighter!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



superstar has the meadow, stein's is non stop.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 18, 2014)

Stein's is great when it's soft. I think it lasts the longest because it is frozen solid through the end of March.


----------

